# european breakdown cover



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all ...im looking for eu breakdown cover for my rv,separate from my insurance any idears?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

CC Cub members only, can join what is called the RAC Arival scheme, its just about the cheapest most comprehenive cover available, bet somone knows different though :lol: 
Ps you can then cancell all your other AA or Red flag cover as it covers all your vehicles and any your in when you break down, thereby offsetting the cost somewhat
Geo


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks geo.i phoned rac today and they said i would have to set up an account and would be responcable for all costs of breakdown assistance plus 15% handling costs they never told me off rac arival . my insurance covers me but only up to 30 days per trip and im going for 45 days


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just renewed mine "arrival roadside European cover" £160.00 no weight or length/width limits. As long as we are more than 1/4 mile from home any vehicle (except commercial) will be recovered to a destination of my choosing. Must be a CCC member otherwise their are weight limits.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks olley i have looked into this the pdf file i got up from ccc did have limits are you sure you are limit free so to speak?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yes I confirmed this with the RAC on thursday as the card they send you no longer says CCC so i phoned and the guy checked on his computer and said yes no weight or size limit. I would imagine their maybe a duration limit even though its for 12 months. will have to check.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi olley dont think there is a duration limit you have a choice 
day trips 
short stays
longer trips 
full 12 months.
that will do me ill phone in morn.saveing of £450 on my safegard quote


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

If your 50 or Over, then try Saga.
I just got a years UK & Euro cover specificaly for mhome £81

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been 'shopping around' for separate european cover, for just a 2 week trip and finally decided to go with Directline, they were £60 compared with RAC £92 (whom we are members of!) the only 'extra' RAC seemed to cover for their extra cost was that they would come out if you had an accident, which seems a bit pointless as this service comes with our mh insurance. :roll: 

Alison


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I spent ages over this exact problem and in the end it worked itself out as I went with Safeguard for my rv insurance, who for £95 extra gave me unlimited UK/Euro breakdown cover... problem solved!

I was suprised how many insurance companies offered breakdown cover, but the policy had restrictions on either size, weight or time abroad... its mad, why bother selling a useless policy??


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Think we will be looking at 'Safeguard' next time, will cut out the hassle! :wink:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all i have now sorted it,..gone with saga £81 no restrictions on lengh,hight,weight or time limit abrord but one does have to be an old fart..he he
to sum up safegurd=£902.87
adrian flux=£474
saga =81

saveing of £347

thanks to all
dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Motorcaravan ins agency (www.lifesure.co.uk) charged me £65 per year for my 22ft Autocruise.

thanks
phill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow Dave, what a saving!

Im dissapointed Safeguard couldn't do better. Im 30 and only paid £700 for our rv with Safeguard, fully comp, protected no claims, breakdown, all the bells and whistles! Im suprised you had such a high quote from them.


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have you tried britannia, i think its around £120.00 per year, no length restrictions.
http://www.britanniarescue.com/


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've signed up with SAGA too. £220 for one year's European insurance and £92 for one year's European breakdown cover. We're absolutely delighted - especially given that our van is 23 years old.

It does state on the web site that it is restricted to vehicles of 15 years and younger but we found out that it only relates to cars.

The AA (who we are already with) quoted a wopping £520 for breakdown cover alone. :/


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi jakieo ... i got my saga policy today and it say's vehicles up to 17 years old ,so id check if i were you
plus saga do not do american motorhomes


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi shane the saveing is coming down by the day!!!
phoned a/flux to tell them when i would be abrord(compulsary)and was told i need a green card at the cost of £44 for 50 days so saveings down to £303 now what nexst?


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

lugnutt said:


> hi all i have now sorted it,..gone with saga £81 no restrictions on lengh,hight,weight or time limit abrord but one does have to be an old fart..he he
> to sum up safegurd=£902.87
> adrian flux=£474
> saga =81
> ...


I just called Saga and was told they don't touch American or Japanese vehicles. Shame...


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

lugnutt said:


> hi jakieo ... i got my saga policy today and it say's vehicles up to 17 years old ,so id check if i were you
> plus saga do not do american motorhomes


I really hope they do. :/ Bill made a point of checking three times that it was ok and was told it only applied to cars. I'm play merry hell if it doesn't.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

stuart32 said:


> Have you tried britannia, i think its around £120.00 per year, no length restrictions.
> http://www.britanniarescue.com/


R U sure as just got this on there Q & As

_Q. Do you cover my motorhome/camper van abroad?
A. Yes, as long as it conforms with the size restrictions in our terms and conditions and is a manufacturer"s factory built vehicle and not modified in any way. Vehicles exceeding these restrictions will only be accepted with prior written confirmation. _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW:- my RAC cover is through the RV insurers Towergate Baker


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

JackieO said:


> lugnutt said:
> 
> 
> > hi jakieo ... i got my saga policy today and it say's vehicles up to 17 years old ,so id check if i were you
> ...


Just an update.

Policy arrived today and we are fully covered. The premium of £92 for one year's European breakdown cover takes into account the additional £5 for the van's age. We rang again to be absolutely absolutely sure. We spoke to a supervisor who said the wording was very ambigious but confirmed again that it related to cars only.

So - if you're over 50 give them a call. We're chuffed to bits.


----------

